# Quick question regarding lighting



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So I recently got another 36" coralight T5 light strip. It came with 2 almost new 6700k 21Watt bulbs. 

Would this consider a high/medium/low light for a 40gal? 

since technically its only like 1watt per gallon..lol.

comments?

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would say it's medium light. Even though it's "only" 1 WPG, don't forget that T5 bulbs are quite a bit more efficient than T12 bulbs, which the WPG guideline was based on.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks man, thats what I was thinking also. 

but how do you actually "calculate" what type of lighting it is? or is it just based on experience and such?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i'd still consider it low light, but i have only slightly more watts over my 50g and i can grow some nice med light plants in there. the hight of the lights over the plants makes a big difference too.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It also depends on what the dimensions are on your tank. Is it a 40br? I'd consder it medium light though, as strong as T5s are, they're no T5HOs.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd consider it the lower end of mid lighting.
As mentioned, they are still regular T5s. 
It would help even more if it's a breeder tank.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

cool.

and ya its a 40br


----------

